# SATV - 4" lift for the outty



## JPs300

Anyone else noticed this yet? 

http://www.superatv.com/Can-Am-Outlander-4-Lift-Kit-P7947C513.aspx

Buddy just order one today for his XMR. They're not 100% certain about fitment on the XMR, but from all the info we can find the shock mounting seems to be the only real change on the MR's, thus not a big deal for the $. 

Ships today, should be to us by Wed, then on the bike in time to leave for the Trucks Gone Wild weekend @ RYC.


----------



## Polaris425

looks pretty good. Lower arms adjustable. thats a cool feature.


----------



## JPs300

For sure. The XMR has pretty big positive camber when on the 4 and 5 height settings, the adjustable arms should allow him to set it slightly negative on the lower settings thus neutral through the middle settings and less positive on the higher settings. 

Looks like a nice kit, especially for the $. Was digging heavily on the rhino replacement axles on the can-ams and it seems most have put them on par to slightly better than the stockers, thus very reasonable considering Can-Am has one of(if not the) best OEM axle.


----------



## filthyredneck

I got the email for it not too long ago, just wish it was for the gade. I've already seen a couple misc YouTube vids where these have crossed the path of the camera.....they look good.


----------



## Brute650i

Glad to see this looks like I need to start advertising it and add to my site


----------



## JPs300

Tracking # says it will be delivered this afternoon - be on the bike between this & tomorrow evenings in time to go to RYC this weekend. 

I'll post pics ASAP, probably be the first part of next week.


----------



## 03maxpower

Thats a real good price for all you get. But superatv always did have great prices!!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Im looking forward to seeing this! The blue outty that rides with us in my videos has been looking for a bigger lift and brought this one up when I was talking to him the other. Im definitely interested in hearing what you think about this kit.


----------



## JPs300

The pieces all seem very reasonably well built/welded. It will however require some fairly extensive modification to fit properly on the XMR. 

All the front components bolt up, but with the XMR shock length it is more like a 6" lift and has the axles @ 40* which surely won't live(right side is actually hanging 3/4" lower than the left and has the boot stretched so much the pleats actually invert around the outside of the cv angle) . The rear trailing arms on the XMR have a deeper "bearing housing" from the face of the bearing to the outside where the tangs are for the splined couplers to hook-up. It seems the XMR trailing arms were built wider here to allow for a brace leg on the arms that the other models don't have. - Simple fix for that would be to get the splined couplers for a regular outty that aren't the longer XMR version. 

We were working on remedying those issue when we realized that the trailing arms for some reason would have had the rear tires sticking out a good 3" *per side* wider than the fronts, and the axles were over-extended. - That could be the result of the XMR shocks having the front too high(thus skinnier than designed up front) and over-extented in the rear thus pulling the axles out. Something simply isn't right with the trailing arms though. The front tires set roughly centered under the edge of the fender, while the rears sit almost completely outside the fenders; no reason for them to be out that wide for just 4" of lift. 

He's going to check with SATV sometime today about the trailing arms. Theirs run at the exact angle as the stockers but are of course extended. Running at the same angle, the rake and width are going to get substantially bigger than they should. - Unless SATV sees and issue with this particular set of trailing arms, we're planning to cut the front shock mounts off & re-build to suit the XMR shocks and drop the axles down to around 35*, and will likely cut the bearing housings off either end of the trailing arms and just build new arms to suit the axles properly at and equal height.


----------



## JPs300

From my understanding, they are going to pull the lift off the market for a while and re-vamp some things. 

We cut the front shock brackets off & re-worked them to suit the air-ride on my bud's XMR; at full extension(hanging) the axles are around 34* now(right axle is shorter thus a little more angle, left is longer thus a little less). - Sits *perfect* right there and is almost dead on 4" of lift. Over half the tire is still under the fender. 

The rear on the other hand is a problem. The rear tires are 1.4" *per side* wider than the front. It seems they did this because the axle angle was too high due to the compounded angle from the rake. - Logical thinking would say they should have widened the front to match, but I would imagine they had done the front first and didn't want to re-tool it. 

My buddy is on the list to receive the upgraded tie rod shafts when they get the done, and they're going to send him spacers for the front to get the track width evened up. - If he can live with the width for now then that will be how it rolls until he hurts an axle(be it a year or 3 years, they are wear items), then it will likely get a pair of Turners, thus can handle a little more angle and thus a shorter bar to allow us to mod the trailing arms and pull the rear track width in. 

They are working on a new "HD" chrome-molly tie rod for the existing kits and including them with the re-worked lift when it goes back into production/sales. I believe they are also going to be putting longer boots on the axles to negate the boot issues that some people have had.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

My buddy got the rear of the lift on his bike last night and everything bolted up great. He said he didn't have any issues now this is a 2007 frame. I'll post done pics and a video after this weekend from copiah creek.


----------



## JPs300

The main "issues" are only on the air-ride equipped bikes. The air-ride shocks are roughly 2" longer than the standard shocks and thus over extend the axles. - besides that, the only complaint is the rear being a total of 3" wider than the front. SATV sent my buddy a pair of 1.5" spacers for cheap to help make it right; tad wider than he wanted that way, but it looks right/good with the track width even.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I curious now to see if his is like that as well. He didn't say anything about it when I talked to him yesterday. He had spacers on it already. I want to say 1" spacers so it may not have been as noticeable.


----------



## JPs300

Sitting beside the '07 he just bought for his wife, which is stock other than 28 mudlites - 














































We cut the shock mounts off and re-worked them to lower the axle angles down to around 34* @ full extension(have pics of brackets, will upload & post when I get a chance). - Also has the 1.5 spacers on the front in these pics to even up the track width. 

We measured GC before & after on suspension setting 3 - it picked up just under 4".


----------



## JPs300

With a combined total of maybe 3 hours of riding he folded one tie rod up & the other is tweaked. Not even slightly abusive riding yet either. 

SATV is supposed to be working on an upgraded/HD tie-rod for the kit but we're not waiting. - Gonna build our own, actually just going to build a straight set as there is no need for the offset. Not sure if the non air-ride/non-PS bikes are different enough to need the offset tie rods or not, but the offset is part of the strenght issue, creating side load right at the threads.


----------



## Polaris425

looks pretty wide


----------



## JPs300

It's definitely fairly wide(haven't measured yet). - They apparently did the front first, then designed the rear. They realized they had too much axle angle out back with the height + rake, so they had to go wider with it. As bolted up would have been 1.5" *per side* wider than the front, thus he's got 1.5" spacers on the front to even up the track width. 

I'm gonna part with the kitty in favor of either an XMR or a Max built up. If SATV will sell me just the front a-arms & axles then I'll build the rest myself, otherwise I will be buying 4 Turner axles and building everything myself for a similar lift.


----------



## JPs300

...he was a good 40' from where he would have already been stuck w/o the extra GC, LOL!


----------



## JPs300

Time for an update. - Rear trailing arms started bending at the front mount. SATV sent him a set of arms with braces welded on. Held for 3 good rides, now one started bending at the end of the brace(just past mid arm) Sat. - The box tubing they used is simply to thin of material plus the track width issue equates to increased leverage on the arm and it's bending forward. 

Not sure what they're gonna do, he's about to send the rear system back to them for a partial re-fund & go the route I am with just using their front kit and building our own rear with some custom built axles(rilla/turner/cobra, which ever suits ya). - Even with all the problems he's had it's still tough to justify another $1500-$2k more money for one of the other brands, but that is because we have the ability to deal with this ourselves.


----------



## Shrek

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> My buddy got the rear of the lift on his bike last night and everything bolted up great. He said he didn't have any issues now this is a 2007 frame. I'll post done pics and a video after this weekend from copiah creek.


 
Did i miss the pics and vid of your buds Outty with this lift? jw


----------



## JPs300

The news isn't getting any better. - They are selling it again but they still *SHOULD NOT BE*.


We spent 3-4 hrs modding another new arm how they wanted us to, adding some extra brace plates + lowering the shock mount to suit the XMR. - Went trail riding for a couple hours & hit some water holes to cool off and play around wheeling. Got back and the new arm was already bending. This is the 3rd set of trailing arms with a stock motor, stock 30" backs, and trail-friendly clutching; none of them have last more than a couple rides. 

*The rear system is junk.* *It doesn't fit correctly(3" wider track width than front) and isn't functional(constantly bending trailing arms).* 


He's calling today to tell them to either credit him the $ for the rear system so we can build our own, or take the entire kit back & he'll get a Catvos.


----------



## Polaris425

Hope they make it right. They definitely should. Sounds like they released it w/o doing much testing on their own.


----------



## JPs300

They've had a number of different supposed reasons why the rear components ended up so much wider than the front. - They can claim anything they want, what they did was extend the trailing arms just the same as they did the front(same as an typical big independant suspension lift) the problem is the trailing arms angle is not on the same plane of travel as the a-arms, thus adding the same amount resulted in the rear being overly wide. 

They also used the earlier style front bearing cups/buckets which are smaller and were known to bend stock when guys upgraded tires. Many guys swapped to the renegade/XMR/later Max style trailing arms which utilize a wider front cup which allows for a large brace down the front of the trailing arm. Compounding this issue is that since they didn't alter the angle of the arm when extending it they increased the tires' leverage across an already known weak point. This is even further compounded by the material they used; a china grade single 2x4 box tubing, where as even the factory ones that have been known to have problems were stacked 2x2(thus effectively having twice the cross-section/load surface of these yet still having issues). 


We've tried working with them on sorting this out, but they already have a shipping container full of these arms & they don't want to have to junk them & start over, thus they aren't properly addressing the issue. - I understand their business stand-point, but at the same time the liability of these arms being overly weak compounded with their customers' satisfaction means they need to take the hit now & correct this before it becomes an even bigger issue.


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> they already have a shipping container full of these arms & they don't want to have to junk them & start over, thus they aren't properly addressing the issue. - I understand their business stand-point, but at the same time the liability of these arms being overly weak compounded with their customers' satisfaction means they need to take the hit now & correct this before it becomes an even bigger issue.


:agreed: :agreed:


----------



## JPs300

They supposedly have a completely re-vamped trailing arm ready to go.......but they didn't correct the track width so IMO they still don't have anything. 

My buddy gave them three options: take the full kit back & give him his money back, give him part of his money back for the rear system & we'll build it ourselves, or give him his money back for the kit & we'll build them a correct rear system.


----------



## JPs300

They said yesterday that they have a completely new/different trailing arm at powder coat right now. It's _supposedly_ going to fix the strength issue of the current arms, but they still did *not* address the track width issue. 

We also discussed their *JUNK* axle boots. We've got his set at 30-32* joint angle @ ride height and he's killing at least one boot most every ride, even had a brand new one tear in the 2hrs we rode Sunday. The neoprene they're using is far too soft & they don't incorporate enough pletes/boot length. - My buddy came up with a replacment for the rears from EMPI that is killer and he is working on spec'ing a front fitment. 

We are going to build our own set of trailing arms this weekend as they should be & will be ordering custom axles from either Turner or Cobra. I *will* be building a jig off the arms so if SATV doesn't correct the track width I may offer the rear arms & correct axle length specs myself. 

That said, we should know today what they want us to do. More than likely he will be recieving a set of their new-new trailing arms for trial. If so we'll put them on & test BUT he isn't going to leave the foobar'd track width thus their rear system will be coming off in favor of putting ours on & eliminating the front wheel spacers.


----------



## Polaris425

This sounds a lot like another story from a year or two ago..... *cough* twisted *cough*

Let's hope this doesnt end up that bad. I'm sure a company as big as they are wouldnt want to sully their name or have it drug through the mud (haha).


----------



## JPs300

As many forums as this is posted on, it would likely cause a substancial issue for them if they don't correct the issues. - Google this lift; their site comes up first then the various threads on the forums I've posted on.


----------



## wmredneck

Shrek said:


> Did i miss the pics and vid of your buds Outty with this lift? jw


Just read through the tread, that bike was rolled on the ride after his post and the guy no longer has it. 

I wouldn't buy a rhino axle now after seeing how Logan's 850 ripped through em. 

I really really hope they get this issue lined out for ya bud. Hate to hear y'all are having such a pblm. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Shrek

are these issues only on the XMR's or are they on the regular max's also?


----------



## JPs300

These issues are with all of them. - The only difference in the XMR suspension is having to lower the shock mounts down to not over-extend everything(the air shocks are roughly 2" taller/longer than std shocks). Having moved the shocks mounts down is definitely *NOT* the issue here. 


Actually though, as I talked about in a previous post these trailing arms are a step back from the XMR/renegade/later Max trailing arms that all have a wider front bearing cup/bucket which incorporates an additional brace down the front of the trailing arm.


----------



## Shrek

JPs300 said:


> These issues are with all of them. - The only difference in the XMR suspension is having to lower the shock mounts down to not over-extend everything(the air shocks are roughly 2" taller/longer than std shocks). Having moved the shocks mounts down is definitely *NOT* the issue here.
> 
> 
> Actually though, as I talked about in a previous post these trailing arms are a step back from the XMR/renegade/later Max trailing arms that all have a wider front bearing cup/bucket which incorporates an additional brace down the front of the trailing arm.


 Then I would forsee having the same issues regardless.. My '07 Max has KGB Gade shocks which are @ 1-1.5" longer/taller anyway.. I'm really bummed now bec i really wanted to save the extra $ by getting this lift over Catvos and using my KGB shocks to get the added extra lift making it even bigger but it sounds to me if anything the stock shock would be the way to go "if" i chose to go with the Superatv 4"....? did that make sense?


----------



## JPs300

If you can live with it being basically as wide as 6" lift, then if these new arms are strong enough to withstand riding then this would still be a good kit for the $. - Even the catvos is designed around stock length shocks, thus running taller shocks means you will put the joints/boots at more angle than it was really designed for. 

That said, it's fairly simple to cut the shock mounts off & move them to allow for the longer shocks while maintaining the joint angle. - That and roughly $100 for a much higher quality set of boots and you're set. 







After this weekend there will likely be an additional option available.


----------



## Shrek

JPs300 said:


> If you can live with it being basically as wide as 6" lift, then if these new arms are strong enough to withstand riding then this would still be a good kit for the $. - Even the catvos is designed around stock length shocks, thus running taller shocks means you will put the joints/boots at more angle than it was really designed for.
> 
> That said, it's fairly simple to cut the shock mounts off & move them to allow for the longer shocks while maintaining the joint angle. - That and roughly $100 for a much higher quality set of boots and you're set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this weekend there will likely be an additional option available.


I'm looking forward to what is to come on this. I can live with the width bec I rarely trail ride and the peeps I ride with there are 3+ Rzr's and they make it down the same trails...


----------



## SuperATV

Just to clear this up a little we have 15 of these kits out in the real world being tested and we are only have issues with two customers and both tried installing them on XMR's and we had no intentions of selling them for the XMR to begin with. All customers running them on the Outlander 800 are very please with the setup. We will be making some adjustments from the feedback we have got to make this kit top notch at an affordable price. We will get JPs300 taken care of I can assure you of that.


----------



## Polaris425

So the issue here is people are running the kit on a machine not intended for the kit to be run on...? Hmm.


----------



## JPs300

SuperATV said:


> Just to clear this up a little we have 15 of these kits out in the real world being tested and we are only have issues with two customers and both tried installing them on XMR's and we had no intentions of selling them for the XMR to begin with. All customers running them on the Outlander 800 are very please with the setup. We will be making some adjustments from the feedback we have got to make this kit top notch at an affordable price. We will get JPs300 taken care of I can assure you of that.





Polaris425 said:


> So the issue here is people are running the kit on a machine not intended for the kit to be run on...? Hmm.


 
The ONLY difference in the XMR vs a regular outty as far as these components are concerned is the shock mount location. - Moving the shock mount down 1" has nothing to do with the arms folding up at the bearing cup/end of the brace. I know of at least two std outlanders that had problems with the first set of arms, but I believe we are the first to have problems after they added the brace plates. 


As I have said from the beginning, I fully feel that SATV is doing their best to work with us & sort this kit out properly so that it will be a *very* viable suspension for everyone. - I am not the owner of this kit, I'm just the one helping sort it out. I own a complete front system from them & will be building my own rear kit.


----------



## JPs300

Between my buddy & myself we have his XMR, his wife's '06 regular XT, and my Max ltd. - The XMR & Max both have the wider front bearing cup like the renegades have had since their incepetion, the '06 originally had the std/skinnier outty cup that the SATV arms utilize. The OE arms on it arm known to bend at the front bucket thus why he swapped his stock XMR arms onto it. One can easily find various threads back as early as 2007 on the can-am forums stating this issue when putting larger/more aggressive tires on(some just 27" backs) & the "fix" being to swap the renegade arms with the wider front cup & corresponding brace. 


No disrespect intended towards anyone, but this issue has nothing to do with being an XMR or not. We may be seeing the issue sooner due to the 30" backs and the fact that we ride at least half a day most every weekend, but at some point all machines with these same arms will have this same issue.


----------



## PMagXMR

Alright, lets start with this.... I am the owner of said XMR. The setup is STOCK aside from the pipe, programmer and Airdam CVTech. Its on the stock 30 inch skinny backs on all four corners. 

Next I want to say that Kraig, Lindsey and Kyle have been AMAZING to work with. No questions asked when something goes wrong and a willingness to work with the end user is what customer service is all about. I would highly recommend and would do business with them again if they had something i wanted.

Now thats all the good news, heres some of the ugly. Can Am designed the XMR with the same exact running equipment as ALL other Max chassis Outlanders. The only suspension change was the air shocks which are one and a half inches longer. If you were to run the kit as it came the cv axles would not be long enough as it makes it closer to a six inch kit than a 4. To address that we moved the shock brackets down and checked axle angle and plunge. We were back in spec of what it should be like. So PLEASE... someone tell me how we are any different than a Max chassis Outlander? The difference here is that the XMR already has the aggressive tire on it. I would be happy to have SATV send me another kit for my wifes 2006 XT and Ill bolt my wheels and tires on it and fold the arms up. While they MAY hold up to less aggressive tires or riding conditions it just tells me that they are marginal at best and will most likely fail

I have heard rumblings that there is an arm out there or in production that will use the deeper torsion keyways and is completely redesigned which is what is required although it does not address the track width issue difference of 3 inches (yes three) from front to rear and there is no excuse for that. My quad came with four wheels and tires that matched in width front to rear and should remain that way after I lift it or disclose on the website that this is the case. Personally i think its goofy looking without matching so I ran wheel spacers in front. Altogether it looked okay while sitting but when riding it was just way too wide for the height of the machine.

Take our advice SATV. Your customer service is second to none, but do not re release this kit with track width differences, soft cv boots, arms that fold under load, an axle thats too short in the right rear and a front right outer boot that tears after TRAIL riding (three times now). 

It has major potential and a company that stands behind its product, but I am building my own rear lift at this point with JPs300 and it will address all these issues. We will go through and swap all CV boots for different ones to address that problem.

Please feel free to ask questions. I think JP is a little more passionate about this than I am and I am in no way upset with the company or the outcome. I am very pleased with the service and pieces of the lift just not all of it.


----------



## JPs300

I'll get some pics up ASAP, we fixed his permanently over the weekend. MY trailing arms ain't bending and the track width is where it should be now. 

Funny enough, the right side(short side) SATV axle fits prefectly in the left side now & he's just going to have the left bar cut down to fit the right at the new dimension.


----------



## Shrek

^^^ sounds good...


----------



## jyarber

Sounds great.. curious to see pics and more info.. I am really wanting to get this lift or at least front half..


----------



## JPs300

We've considering trying to market a "correction kit" to go with their front stuff; trailing arms, axles(or the proper length spec so you could source your own), & cv boots for the fronts. - The issue is the bearing "buckets"; would need a stock pile of XMR/renegade type trailing arms to cut up & re-beam. I can widen the regular outty style front bucket and the wheel ends are all the same, but that would add even more labor. 


I'm not looking to step on SATV's toes. They've worked with us on this & stoud behind their product well. BUT, if they aren't properly addressing *all* the issues then it would be good to see someone make this a quality kit while keeping the price at least $1k cheaper than the other options.


----------



## SuperATV

Don't worry we'll make it right.


----------



## JPs300

I believe so. - Move that right side axle over to the left & make the arm to fit, then shorten the left ones to the new right length. Track width is perfect & no longer needs spring spacers in the rear to even up the spring rate front to rear.


----------



## JPs300

Still have some finish work to do before they go to powder coat. Gotta cut the excess off the bottom of the shock brackets & put a small brace(roughly 7" long) from the outer edge of the wheel bearing cup back up to the arm just to be certain the bearing cup remains stable, but they won't be bending. 















































As the last pic shows, what was the shorter right side SATV axle now fits almost perfectly(1/8" longer than *perfect*, but well within functional) in the left side. The right side bar needs to be 1" shorter than this one, so we're addressing that. - Total bar angle is around 31-32*, right side I would expect to be roughly 1* more for the shorter bar(right front is 1* more than left front for same reason). 


Ordering new axles from Turner today & sending what was the left side SATV bar out to Turner as well to be shortened to our new right side spec. - Turners going in his, the modified/re-booted Rhino's will be in mine. 

Hope to have both bikes done on this lift by the end of the month, will shoot some "finished" pics then.


----------



## JPs300

A guy posted a great comparison pic of the standard outlander trailing arms vs the renegade/XMR/later max arms. Easy to see the wider front bearing "bucket" and the correspondingly deeper offset torsion keys.


----------



## JPs300

Finally, took/uploaded some pics of the shock bracket alterations we made to bring the axle angle back down to useable with the longer air-ride shocks. These are long over due and aren't the best pics, but had the wifey not deleted the pics I took while changing the shock brackets I would have better. 


First shot, with me holding the roughly 3/4" wide section cut out of the tabs in front of where it was sectioned from:









The finished shock mounts:









They are cut down & moved out from basically the top of the a-arm plate to the bottom. Doing so offset the 1.5" longer air-ride shocks, thus keeping the axle angle down to within SATV's spec.


----------



## JPs300

As noted above, the right/short axle from the SATV kit now fits in the left/long side, and I have an axle coming from Cobra to suit the new right side length. As soon as his new Turner Evo's show up these axles will be going on my bike so I can get my 4" system on.:banana:


For note, Cobra has an "off-the-shelf" axle length that will suit a custom set of trailing arms to make the track width correct with the front system. 

His bike went from being almost 52" wide down to 48" and the axle angles are still under 36* with a true 4" of height added.


----------



## JPs300

Some pics of the 2nd bent trailing arm. The original ones didn't have the brace plates that tie to the front bearing cup & extend down the top/bottom of the arm. Those ones bent right at the bearing cup. Two rides on these with the brace plates and you can see where the box was wrinkling at the end of the brace plates, trying to bend forward again. 





























They suposedly have a completely re-vamped/heavier material trailing arm, but since they felt this was somehow only related to being an XMR we decided not to further R&D the system for them. - The ONLY difference in the XMR from the other bikes is the longer shocks which if bolted directly on would have put the axles at too much angle. We negated that by the shock mount change, thus it's simply under-engineered arms that won't handle 30" silver backs & a mild clutch. 


I will again note that SATV has worked well with him(PMagXMR) on sorting this out & making him happy with the final outcome. - Hopefully their new arms are indeed a heavier/stronger material to withstand their usage, and hopefully in the future they pull the rear track width in where it should be. If so, even if the cost were slightly higher they have a VERY marketable kit.


----------



## JPs300

Received the Cobra/CV Joint & Axle of Houston off-the-shelf 4" lift axle yesterday for the right side. Nice looking piece, quality boots, 2.5" total of double plunge. - His 4" length spec fit our true 4" height & 2.5" rake just fine. Got a little run around on the bike last night & now the spring spacers need to be taken back out because our arms aren't over-leveraging the springs like the overly-long satv arms were. 

Pic vs stock axle:








(and a glipse at an ultra rare occassion that I was in shoes instead of flip-flops......lol)


----------



## JPs300

Our lift -


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## JPs300

Thanks. - I can't wait for his rear Evo's to be done so I can get my hands on these rear axles to get mine up on the same set-up.


----------



## Shrek

any update???


----------



## JPs300

They still haven't fixed it correctly and it doesn't sound like they have any plans of doing so. 


On the other hand, our system works great! - lol


----------



## JPs300

So, finally got to install my 4" last week & abuse it this weekend. 

I bought just the front pieces from SATV, sourced 4" Cobra rear axles & built my own trailing arms. My bike is a Max Limited, so rear air-ride but same stock front shocks as any other outty. 

They apparently completely MISSED on their angles. By their own admission while we were working with them on this system, their axles should not go beyond 37*. - Bolted everything up on my front end and at full droop the left was 38-39* and the right was 40*. Since the kit doesn't come with the much needed spring spacers it would be ok at ride height, but if either tire dropped in a rut you would be asking to snap an axle real quickly. 



















I had to cut my shock mounts & re-work them the same as we did on the XMR, so now I have the before & after pics that got lost before. Just simply cut their brackets off, trim 3/4" off of them & weld them back on, but also move them out closer to the ball joints. 

Stock SATV a-arm/shock mount - 









Plasma cutters are awesome - 









Finished up with shortened brackets - 


















This puts the left axle at around 32* and the right at 33-34*, with the suspension fully extended/hanging. It does *need* spring spacers, as the increased leverage leaves the suspension overly soft; it will settle 2 - 2-1/2" from full extension to ride height. 



Gonna post a new thread with my bike all finished up.

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

*** I should also note, even with the angles backed down & quality boots put on, the Rhino axles aren't holding up very well. - The XMR just had his 4th front start clicking this weekend, so he's going to replace both with Cobra's. I'll use the parts from his as needed to keep mine alive a little while & then do the same.


----------



## blackie205

jw did u build something yet im looking to do a 4 inch but dont wanna spend 3500-4000 bucks

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

opps i missed the new page lol please build a lift for a gade asap lol


----------



## JPs300

Just posted in your thread. - Outkast should have exactly what you're looking for soon. I believe he's shooting for somewhere around $2500 with Cobra axles.


----------

